# 32 Ford Rod



## Gary66 (Dec 12, 2009)

Wanted to build this for a long time, got the wheels from the Tom Taylor '34 Cabriolet. Yellow Monogram '32 Roadster kit, rear tires from Monogram Troublemaker F/C. Injector tubes and other goodies from parts box. Decals by Billy Gooche. Paint is Krylon Banner Gloss Red over Duplicolor Primer sealer, cleared with Future. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Schumacher330 (Nov 8, 2010)

Great work bud! :thumbsup:


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## MP412 (Feb 2, 2013)

Very Cool!


----------



## macart52 (Jun 5, 2010)

Rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QuicksilverDC (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## macart52 (Jun 5, 2010)

Rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

